

The Floppy Disk means Save, and a few other icons that don't make sense any more - raz32dust
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheFloppyDiskMeansSaveAnd14OtherOldPeopleIconsThatDontMakeSenseAnymore.aspx?goback=%2Egmr_547033%2Egde_547033_member_114943642

======
teilo
Meh. These icons are like words. They acquire meanings and keep them when the
original sense is no longer current. Such is life.

My teenage children have never used a floppy disk. I doubt most of them have
even seen one first-hand. But they all know that the floppy-disk icon means
save.

------
ZeroGravitas
My five year old refers to the floppy icon as "the treasure chest" which I
find delightful.

I also suggest replacing the set-up cogs and tools with an ikea style hex
wrench. Not only is it iconic abd recognizeable by twenty somethings, it nore
accurately reflects the level of customisation and setup required.

